# Y Babes Week 2 - Pic Heavy!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

They are so cute Ash, I can't wait to see them again - they are growuing in leaps and bounds! Heads look great already!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am liking their heads.... very uniform.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I know NOTHING about uniform heads....but they are INCREDIBLY ADORABLE!! I'll take 2 please LOL


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

They are so sweet! I love the little guy with his legs up in the air! Tough work being a puppy! Thank you for posting pictures!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are all gorgeous!. Love those smooshed in faces at that age. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Awwww they are soo cute.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww! Great pics!!! I've decided on my favourites already: Black boy (or whoever is in that 3rd big on their back), Pink girl and Red boy! Adorable!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

the first picture is too cute!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No surprise that I love black boy AKA Gretsky! But Yellow Boy is also quite eye-catching! Great pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG, they are darling!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... I'm in love with yellow boy. Be still my heart!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww, this is the point where I must turn off my computer screen and repeat several times "I don't need another puppy. I don't need another puppy."


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

They are all adorable. Especially the little guy with his legs in the air!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The pups are sooo adorable.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh man! They are all too cute! I think yellow boy is adorable! Wait....red...wait ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Awwww, this is the point where I must turn off my computer screen and repeat several times "I don't need another puppy. I don't need another puppy."


LMAO.... that is too funny!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG they are ever soo adoreable i just wanna smooch their lil noses


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Ash...they are all just adorable! So very CUTE! :smooch: It sure makes me miss when Lexi's babies were so small!


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh I can practically smell the puppy breath!!!! They are adorable.


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2008)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Black boy and orange boy are my favs!!!! Harley colors too!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll take yellow boy, he looks just like my Hank did in those early pictures. If I were picking a female, it would be pink girl.

They all are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very very cute!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I try not to choose faves but Yellow boy and Purple girl are my fave right now.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

The itty bitty ears get me every time:. I want to kiss their little heads:smooch:.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful babies, Ash! I hope this litter is everything you dreamed it would be.


----------

